# C&C 40 or Soverel 41



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 40 or Soverel 41*

After listening to a friend rave (he''s an excitable type) about his Soveral 48 with a 9,000(?) bronze centerboard, and about all soverels in general, I started looking at a Soverel 41 K/CB for sale near me.

I also have noticed a C&C Crusader 40 K/CB for sale on Yachtworld. They seem similar outwardly, except the C&C has a shorter waterline. Does anyone know the construction materials and overall build quality for these two boats? (The Soverel 48 was reputed to have a lightweight, sturdy foam-cored hull.)

And can anyone comment on their sea motion and seaworthiness? Are either of these boats up to ocean passages?

Thanks,
Chas


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*C&C 40 or Soverel 41*

Both of these are odd ducks. The C&C Crusader was a reasonably well constructed reasonably good sailing boat. I raced against one called ''Old Blue'' that did quite well under PHRF. They were at their best in moderate winds in races with ling beats and long downwind legs. They were designed at a time when C&C was a world class design firm but a lot has happened since that time. The Crusaders tended to be a little on the rolly side.

Soverels were extremely ideosyncratic boats. Build and finish quality varied depending on what part of the boat you were evaluating. They had quicky details and very simple layouts, rigs and engineering. They tended to have good ventilation and comfortable berths. They tended to rely on form stabilityt more than was popular at the time and so have slightly snappy motions.

Neither boat is much of an offshore cruiser and neither are very well suited to the lighter winds usch as are typically found along the center of US east coast. An example that was in good condition could go offshore, ideally picking its window, but these boats are somewhere between 35 and 40 years old and so would need a lot of attention from you or a prior owner if you planned to take one offshore for more than short hops.

Jeff

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 40 or Soverel 41*

Thanks, Jeff.

To your knowledge, are both of these boats solid glass? If cored, with what?

Chas


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

*C&C 40 or Soverel 41*

The cncphotoalbum.com web-site contains most of the original C&C brochures, which should tell you how the 40 is cored. That model may have been made before they widely started using balsa coring.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Soverel 48*

FWIW, The earlier Soverel 48s had solid hulls. I know for sure hull #s 1 through 4 have solid hulls which have stood up very well over the years. Hull #14 has some core in the hull. I do not yet know the construction of the other hull numbers. Some boats were built with center boards while others were not. The 5 foot draft makes these boats very disirable for Bahamas cruising. The sailing qualities of the 48 are very surprising for such an old design. Anyone seeking more info on the Soverel 48 cxan go to: http://home.att.net/~stevelis/soverel.html

Steve Gould



Chas..F said:


> Thanks, Jeff.
> 
> To your knowledge, are both of these boats solid glass? If cored, with what?
> 
> Chas


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You do know that you're responding to a thread that was pushing up daisies for almost three years..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Soverel 48*

In response to the earlier questions about Soverel 48s; the boat handles extremely well in light to moderate air. It is very responsive and often feels like a dinghy with its manueverability. It will easily do 8 knots in ~15 knots of wind on any kind of a reach. I have not experienced anything beyond moderate conditions with it at this point. Only latter hull numbers had any foam at all in the hull. (Hull #14 has some cored areas, but I was told they were limited to above the waterline.) Only a very small portion of the decks have core material, limited to some areas above the house only. Relative to ocean passages; I will withhold comment until I can stop working on it long enough to do that. Either it is real good at that, or I have wasted a lot of time trying to get ready!



Chas..F said:


> After listening to a friend rave (he''s an excitable type) about his Soveral 48 with a 9,000(?) bronze centerboard, and about all soverels in general, I started looking at a Soverel 41 K/CB for sale near me.
> 
> I also have noticed a C&C Crusader 40 K/CB for sale on Yachtworld. They seem similar outwardly, except the C&C has a shorter waterline. Does anyone know the construction materials and overall build quality for these two boats? (The Soverel 48 was reputed to have a lightweight, sturdy foam-cored hull.)
> 
> ...


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Psst, hey Soverel48, this is the second time that you've responded to a 3 year old post. This one is D*E*D, ded.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Not dead just sleeping*

I'm trolling through the forum looking for info on various boats - most of them older boats - so if the key words I use in my search come up it's bingo!!! Regardless of the age of the thread it's still useful (sometimes).

Thanks forum contributors.

J-P


----------



## ospreytx (May 15, 2012)

*Re: C&C 40 or Soverel 41*

I know ded im thinking about a Soverel 35 seams to need only cosmetics


----------



## Chas. (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: C&C 40 or Soverel 41*

Thanks, everyone, for your recent responses. I was directed to it just now looking for more info on a C&C 38, and to my surprise, I found and reread my own old post.

I am in fact the original poster (I let my membership lapse ten years ago over the extraordinary snarkiness of this same this-thread-is-dead garbage when I "revived" my own "dead" but still-relevant thread).

So my question to the sailnet moderators and the community as a whole is: If a thread is dead, and it's no good anymore, why keep it on the server?

Or if it is kept alive because it still has worthwhile info in it, why can't we comment on it?

What's the harm?

Thanks, all.


----------

